# Furnace Thermostat



## Trooper514 (Jan 13, 2009)

My wife and I purchased a 2009 Outback 250RS in Feb 09. We absoultely love the camper. We have camped in it twice during cold weather. We usually set the thermostat around 70. It seems to work fine for the first hour or two. The furnce will kick on and off to maintain the temperature. However, I usually wake up in the middle of the night freezing. I have to get up and turn the furnace off and then back on in order to get it to work. Looking for ideas as to the problem. Is it the thermostat or some other problem?? It is still under warrenty so I am debating taking it to the closest service center which is 2 hours. Thanks.


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

I had the same problem once. The tech opened some of the vents.
Evidently the furnace will cycle on/off too quickly if the vents are blocked.
The furnace will over heat internally and shut off.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We had/have the same problem. We set it at say...70. It runs and we go to bed. Later on the same thing happens, we freeze. So the wife turns it up and we roast. From what I have read and learned is the system is in a word, crap. Some have put an external T-stat for the heat and they say it helps. Seems like the T-stat is not sensitive enough. I assume you have the carrier AC unit and the T-stat for the furnace is in their and since heat rises....it thinks its warm enough. I found by using an electric heater to supplement and stabilize the heat it works better. I also leave a roof vent open or the condensation will be dripping off the windows by morning. Now I'm not saying somethings not wrong with your system but it may be "normal" by design. I'm sure others will chime in with more info.

I am wondering what vents the tech opened up and did it help your problem???? Can you elaborate on that a bit....


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We too, supplement the main heat with a small ceramic heater, in the middle of the camper. That way, the bedrooms stay "cooler", and the main cabin is toasty warm. Added benefit is you dont have to hear the roar of the f-16 afterburner heater kick on at 0200 hrs....Unless you are dry camping, why not use the electricity from the campground to run a 800 watt space heater...save your propane!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I totally relate to the issue. We have had it, too. We've used the heater very litte here in FL. One time when it got into the high 30's, ours did the smae thing. It would quit in the middle of the night and we'd wake up freezing. Turn it off and back on it would work fin again for a while. We noticed a lot of sputtering sounds during this time, too. Never figured anything out. If you guys do, please post. Phillip


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We have a 250RS and haven't had any problems - I would have it checked out if it still under warranty....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The blocked outlet is a very good possibility. The transition from the furnace to the ducting has been known to get distorted and/or disconnected during construction of the trailer. The furnace appears to work normally but ends up over heating and locking out. Fixing the issue is not fun as it will require removal of the furnace and or the belly to access the ducting to inspect and repair.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Mine does the same thing, but it just started doing it...it didn't do it last winter. I'll have it set to 70F and my normal ceramic heater in the living room set to 75F (I use both cause I pay for electric at my seasonal site)...it'll be 40F outside and we'll wake up freezing around 2am and my thermostat will read 60F in the camper...turn it off and back on and it works. I've been considering replacing the thermostat with a digital thermostat and program it to a 3 degree cycle. My system is a dometic, not sure if the thermostat is anything proprietary or special?


----------

